# C-Section????



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

So we are in a bit of a predicament&#8230;.
We are pretty new to goats still and have 2 pregnant does with 1 I think due in February and the other early March. The problem is that I have to be out of the country for 4 days right in the middle of February which I think is when one of my does might go in labor. When I do have to go out of town I have a good neighbor that feeds them and just checks on them every day but can't ask them to sit there and wait for kids. Has anyone ever been in a situation like this that could share some ideas??? The only idea I have right now is have an ultra sound done and if the Vet thinks it's a very real possibility she will go into labor then see if I can get a c-section done. 

Info:
(2) Alpine does about 2 years old. This will be the first time both have kid's. I check fecals once a month just to be sure they are doing good and last week they were at about 250 eggs per gram.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would not do a c section unless its an emergency. If your doe is with in a few days of due date then the vet can give a shot to begin labor....the problem is if the due date is wrong or in some cases a Doe can carry longer..and so the babies not being ready for the world. You could see about having an experience goat person Goat sit for you..if you can have them at your place it would be less stressy for the Does but if they need to go to the sitters place then that is better than them being alone to kid. If you need to move them I would boost them with B complex and a safe wormer...Good luck...: ) and Be safe on your trip.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I put a camera up in my barn and I'm able to check it from my computer. I don't know if it's an option for you but if you did all you have to do is put your IP in the address bar and the camera can be checked from any computer anywhere. Then both you and maybe your neighbor could check in without having to be there.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I had to leave out of town and I had 4 girls due a few days before I had to leave. Of course no one kidded. My backup was to lute them which I did and all 4 went within 2 hours of each other and all was good. I knew their due dates.

can you kennel the goat at the vets?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Back when I use to work at the vet clinic we actually had people bring their does and ewes in to the clinic's barn for kidding and lambing while they would be away but you only want to do this if you have a really good farm vet near you.

You could always find a good local farmer that is skilled in goats to do some goat sitting. I don't like stressing my girls when they are close though so it's better if someone is willing to come to you.

If you have a camera set up and a vet on call you could possible watch for labor and then call the vet out. Just some ideas.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone, great advice given


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I would never suggest getting a C section unless the kid is stuck during birth and has no other way of coming out. It is extremely stressful for the doe and kid, to put them through that, and goats do not handle sedatives very well, so you chance losing them. I have had c sections done on two does and both got hernias where the incision was a couple months after, and neither doe could breed back after words. I think the camera option is a great idea or just finding a vets or someone you know and trust to board your does at.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

C-sections in goats are for emergency purposes only. As for inducing labor...I would never recommend anyone do this unless the owner knows the exact due date and the doe is dangerously overdue. Most goats are good mothers and have their kids just fine by themselves. Try to be there for the birth, but if not, have a nice, clean, cozy place for her to kid and she should be able to have them on her own just fine.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree w/ no c sec unless emergent. If you're not positive on dates, like mentioned, the lute could be a problem. When I worked at a clinic we had horses and other large livestock that sometimes had to be 'boarded'. Might want to start calling around. Have a safe trip.


----------



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

Thanks all for the great advice!!! My vet is only about 10 miles away and he is comming by tuesday to give them selinum shots so I might ask if he boards for these type of cases. I dont like my girls being off the property (I am kinda crazy about keeping thier area super clean and parasites scare the crap out of me) but I could take both of them in the cab of the truck so the cold air doesnt hit them during transport at least which will lower stress for those 4 days I am out.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd like to add in a note about moving a doe close to birth time. If a goat is picked up after the babies are in kidding position, they could be moved out of correct position. Last year, we were going on vacation near birth time and we wanted our girls to be in the nursing pens and picked them up and moved them. We had a sitter staying on sight to watch out for delivery. They were due about a week out. We had an ultrasound earlier that week and they were in the correct position. Well, because of us picking them up one of the kids was pushed into a position with one foot backwards from normal which is a difficult position for birthing. We didn't know it happened and were not there when she delivered. The sitter although familiar and very good at normal /backwards and breech births, did not know how to handle this birth. By the time she got our doe to the vet, the kid inside had died. 

My point, don't pick up a doe to put in a vehicle or move a doe that close to birth, and if you have a sitter make sure they are experienced with trouble or difficult birthing so they can go in and rearrange things if needed. IMO I think it would be better to let the doe birth on their own than try to move them when close to delivery date.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I would definitely see if you can board them at the vet. I was a tech at a large animal hospital and we did that for people. If they do kid and there is an emergency you will know they are in good hands. Good luck


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I like the boarding idea! Last year we bought a doe and did not know that she was bred. We had the teenage across the street coming to do feed and water once a day for us while we went to Michigan to see our family for Christmas. Well, he called us the day after Christmas and said, "I just wanted to let you know your goat had her babies"  I had to have him repeat! We got back about 3 days later and they were just fine! If you have to you may just have to chance it and be sure you have someone checking on them daily but I would try and do the boarding.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I like the boarding idea too. I definitely would never put an animal through a C-section unless it's absolutely necessary. I myself, have had 3 of them, and there are always complications that can come up with healing, and animals just seem to have it rougher than us <from what I've heard>.
If your vet knows about goats, then I'm sure your girls will be in great care.


----------

